# Mazda RX8 To Be EV



## rx8spark (Mar 6, 2013)

HI DIY's I am planning to convert a RX8 here is a few photos.


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sweet. What made you pick the rx8. 
I do like the 4 doors but as they are not producing anymore will spare parts be $$$$.


----------



## SupraEV (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice choice man. There are quite a few people also doing RX8 EVs on here, so shouldn't have any problems asking for advice.


----------



## rx8spark (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheers thanks , 

First I think it is a good looking car, curves and swoops in all the right places. So that is a reasonable start to help off set issues later. Considering projects tend to be twice as long as initially thought there needs to be an element of love , also "technically" weak engine so purchase price can often be on the floor, back wheel drive with a standard fit LSD and electric steering ,silver, air con, leather. The only other choice was a 911 but price won at the end so here goes.


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice choice. Weight is right in there.

3,029 to 3,053 lbs
2005 Mazda RX-8, Curb weight

And electric steering - so you can just wire it in without messing with an additional hydraulic pump.

How is the back seat room? Adults or only kids.

Reminds me of my old 280z - nice looking car.


----------



## rx8spark (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi
I did not know the exact weight thanks I can use that information later.

Room in back seat, slight comprise it only has two seats and leg room limited . But it is like being married to a good looking woman if she is good looking you can forgive her lack of cooking skills. The RX8 front seat position is very good , this all underlines the importance of deliberation when making choice of donor vehicle ease of conversion what the vehicle looks like. There will be a heavy commitment of resource time and money so first choice needs to be as correct as possible for your own ability to finish project.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Good to see yet another RX8 conversion! I count 5 on the 1st page of the forum!

Shout if you need any advice. over 15,000 miles on mine now.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## rx8spark (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks 

My goal is a functional commuter 60 to 70 mile range to work and back on one charge, that will not break the bank to produce.
List of priorities good looking well RX8 with LSD, RWD, all leather and a high specification half way there. Maintain or improve standard vehicle 0-60 time.
Dilemma AC or DC 
Direct drive or use existing manual gearbox or maybe one of these Power glide 2 auto box
What you think ?
Cheers


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

AC wins hands down in everything other than cost.

I have always thought that using a transaxle (similar to a 911 or modern audi gearbox) would be good. That way the motor can be mid mounted freeing up space under the bonnet for batteries.

Tons of space where the diff is in the RX8 once the fuel tank is out.


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

> But it is like being married to a good looking woman if she is good looking you can forgive her lack of cooking skills


Irish are you? Ha.

Anyway, Been reading about ac/dc motors and the ac are still more, but easier to have regen braking.

In my Miev, I can extend range by putting in aggressive regen mode. It will pull you down to around 10 m.p.h. I want more.

I'm planning my new ev with standard trans and ac motor. With the stick, can I shift in to aggressive regen to pull down to an almost complete stop? Will see.


----------



## rx8spark (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes Irish " A Thousand Welcomes"

On Heavy good's vehicles there is often a lever to the side of the steering wheel, similar to an indicator or wiper switch. The steering wheel attendant can earthier rotate or click the switch, in about 4-6 different settings this then adjusts the amount of retardation from the retarder. Fitted in the transmission line i.e. cardoon shaft or gearbox. Alternatively and probably better still, would be a pressure switch fitted in the brake line to measure foot pressure and supply regen proportionally. This variable can often be feed into the controller to adjust field thus regen.
just a suggestion
Cheers


----------

